# 6 year old gelding what do ya think?



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

Rowdy is 6 this year so I thought I would post him again to see if anything has changed. I know he has a weird body lol, I also know he has a roach back which to me looks like it is getting worse but that could just be me. He is strictly a pasture ornament with the occasional pony ride for kids. I hope one day to train him to pull a cart but that will be several years. The pic of him in the black halter he is 2 and the one with him in the red halter he is 3/4. The rest are from today. ?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

so this:










is the most recent image?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I have never seen a back quite like that.
But overall, it sounds like he suits his purpose for you, and that's what really matters <3

Subbing to hear what others think!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Subbing: 
I'll admit it is one of the oddest looking horses I've seen, but I have a mare with such crooked legs you'd never think she could walk. She's a pasture ornament too! I do think he looked better when he was younger, he looks like he has something funky going on with his chest right now from the side.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> so this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that is the most recent pic of him.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

My first thought was 'his back is out and he is in pain'. I have not really had anything to do with a horse with roach back but have you ever had him checked out by a horse chiropractor? You know your horse and whether or not that is worth considering.

He is six now and you are going to wait 'several years' to train him for cart? Probably sooner rather than later would be better IMO

The shape of his back is going to make it difficult for you horse to achieve proper suppleness in training, so if a chiropractor cannot help him you will have to make allowances.

He is lucky to have a loving home.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

He's got some conformational challenges, for sure. But while his legs aren't perfect, I bet they don't bother him any.

I think the added weight (which I bet he doesn't mind) makes his back seem more pronounced. I would avoid letting him become obese and being able to be out grazing and moving is best. Looks like that's what he has.

Similar horses around here become kids mounts and have pretty good lives. He won't be the most smooth-gaited horse around (like you didn't know that!), but I bet he gets along just fine with the light work you describe.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> My first thought was 'his back is out and he is in pain'. I have not really had anything to do with a horse with roach back but have you ever had him checked out by a horse chiropractor? You know your horse and whether or not that is worth considering.
> 
> He is six now and you are going to wait 'several years' to train him for cart? Probably sooner rather than later would be better IMO
> 
> ...



I say several years because I have to find someone to train him and me and I just don't have the spare cash right now. Even if it never happens I am ok with that. I lover him no matter. He has never been looked at by a chiro but I have been thinking about having one out. He has never acted like his back pains him and he is very easy for me to tell if he is.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

boots said:


> He's got some conformational challenges, for sure. But while his legs aren't perfect, I bet they don't bother him any.
> 
> I think the added weight (which I bet he doesn't mind) makes his back seem more pronounced. I would avoid letting him become obese and being able to be out grazing and moving is best. Looks like that's what he has.
> 
> Similar horses around here become kids mounts and have pretty good lives. He won't be the most smooth-gaited horse around (like you didn't know that!), but I bet he gets along just fine with the light work you describe.


He has never taken a lame step and is extremely sure footed, he acts like a goat with his nimbleness Lol. He actually has a large portion of Missouri fox trotter in him and does like an odd gait at the trot. 

He is on pasture 24/7 and is an extremely easy keeper! He actually has lost weight from this spring and the more he looses the weirder he looks. Its a struggle to jeep him from getting horribly obese since all he has to do is look at a lush field and he gains weight Lol!


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

Wow.. He looks like the ancient Hyracotherium! (besides the withers) That was one of the ancient breeds that started the evolution of the horse. Look it up and you'll see how similar his back looks to them. Pretty interesting. It use to be normal for "the horse" to have a high back like that. Never seen that before. To me it doesn't looks like it has gotten much worse over time.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

SummerAwaits said:


> Wow.. He looks like the ancient Hyracotherium! (besides the withers) That was one of the ancient breeds that started the evolution of the horse. Look it up and you'll see how similar his back looks to them. Pretty interesting. It use to be normal for "the horse" to have a high back like that. Never seen that before. To me it doesn't looks like it has gotten much worse over time.


His back does look similar to their bacm, that is interesting!


----------

